# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Tiger fish and Wolf fish - FIERCE!

## ah_hup

what a fierce fish!! found in the fresh water regions of The Gambia River on the West African Coast







Wolf fish... stylo!

----------


## XnSdVd

Your "wolf fish" is actually a wolfEEL. Wolf fish are freshwater and can be bought at Cichlids Forever.  :Wink: 

Nice tiger though. I hope no one's stupid enough to release that thing into our local waterways

----------


## oblivion

release it!
the LuoHans will have to all balik kampung (go home) man 
no more being king here
just look at the teeth on that thing!  :Well done:

----------


## ah_hup

> Your "wolf fish" is actually a wolfEEL. Wolf fish are freshwater and can be bought at Cichlids Forever. 
> 
> Nice tiger though. I hope no one's stupid enough to release that thing into our local waterways


where's cichlid forever in Singapore?

----------


## ahkarboy

Woah, that thing will chomp your fingers off the 1st chance it gets

----------


## 2~Terry

Hmmm... very fierce looking fishes. The teeth look so intimdating.

----------


## Orion

These fishes are not cheap so I think highly unlikely they will be thrown into drain. Besides they are desirable fishes many people want to try to keep.


I still remembered fondly few years back people released piranhas into Jurong canal. :Well done:  Spice up local life and keep kids off the drain :Evil:

----------


## oblivion

considering the length of those teeth, i will be nowhere near the drains
they'll probably bite a fair sized chunk out of me
and i don't think i have that much spare chunks around for them  :Grin: 

haha if those were actually released into the reservoirs,
i can see the government's vision of opening up the reservoirs for watersports going up in smoke :Flame:

----------


## XnSdVd

Now now, the discussion is on these fish. Lets not give the terrorists funny ideas... 

As for where CF (Cichlids Forever) is... erm... somewhere in serangoon? It's a 5 minutes walk from Kovan MRT, Walk in the direction of Serangoon JC.

Here's a link to what they look like:
http://www.aquariacentral.com/fishin...wolffish.shtml

----------


## Orion

Tiger and wolfeels, if released into reservoirs will finaly meet their match.

They will be terminated by the animal killer - tioman snakehead :Evil:

----------


## ah_hup

tiger fish scientific name : _Hydrocynus Goliath_

_






_

----------


## ah_hup

wolf fish scientific name: Anarhichas lupus

----------


## hwchoy

> tiger fish scientific name : _Hydrocynus Goliath_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


good infomation ah hup, italicised some more  btw goliath must not be capitalised.

btw also good if you can indicate the source of the pictures if you can, basic courtesy for the owners.

----------


## XnSdVd

Hmm... I believe _Anarhichas lupus_ is a shellfish eater. Hence the blunt appearance of the teeth. And look at all the shells littered around it's den.

----------


## Shiv

Hmmmmmmmmmmm........... :Shocked:

----------


## ventralis

> where's cichlid forever in Singapore?


Hi ah_hup,

CF is located at 1024, upper serangoon road. S(534762).
We are Ron and norven here, do call us if you need assistance.

Tks,
Regards.

----------

